# If you could pick ( Michigan hunting location)



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

If you could pick an area/county in Northern lower and the UP to live and hunt where would you go? No strings attached no economic impact. Strictly to hunt. If you bought a chunk or used public where would you drop that pin on the map and why?


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for starting a fun thread. Honestly, and this shouldn't surprise anyone, I would pick Osceola County. Not because it has the best deer hunting in the northern lower, but based on a balance of proximity to a major city (access to the best health care and a major airport) and inexpensive land. I think it gives about as much bang for the buck as you will find. Where else can you buy 40 acres on a lake for under $1400/ac? If money was not a consideration that might change the answer to the southern most county in the NL in the 131 corridor. Mecosta? Newaygo?

As far as the UP goes, I would live and hunt on Wild Thing's property.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Osceola said:


> *As far as the UP goes, I would live and hunt on Wild Thing's property.*
> View attachment 536275


Ha Ha - Sometimes the grass always looks greener....

I am pretty happy where I am in Dickinson county but if you are looking for bigger U.P. bucks there are several counties that have the edge over us...Menominee, Delta, Marquette, Iron, Baraga, Keweenaw...and others, no doubt. 

That being said, if you can own a big enough chunk of land and/or have good, like-minded neighbors who can develop a cooperative, things can usually be improved upon. It takes time, of course, but habitat management and deer herd management can turn marginal areas into very good ones.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Hillsdale county! The title did say MI location. Hillsdale county would be my #1 place to hunt deer but not necessarily to live. There’s some beautiful settings to live in in Michigan’s northern half. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Any county in the west end of the Yoop. But I'm fond of Iron County in particular. Great fishing ,Hunting bigwoods or ag land. I can sit in the woods and not see or hear anyone else and Don't have people crowding you when fishing either.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Can we pick our hometown.











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hunthunt (May 28, 2015)

Huge chunk of land in southern Menominee county. Good hunting and fishing for sure!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Marquette County.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Either western Iron county or on Burt lake. Western Iron would be my first. So much land to hunt and great fishing.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Delta county


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

hunthunt said:


> Huge chunk of land in southern Menominee county. Good hunting and fishing for sure!


Gota ask, what is your (minimum) definition of a "huge chunk of land"? I ask because some folks figure 80 acres is huge and other would put the minimum at 320 or so. FM


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Really anywhere in the u.p. is fine, south of the bridge Manistee or Wexford county somewhere, or may around Gaylord.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

sNewaygo County, as I have my small parcel sure I would like more and tried to buy more 20 acres way back but someone else bought the other 180 acres that was available as a friend and I were going to buy 20 more each for a total of 40 each. If It were possible I would try and buy the 180 that is not split in to parcels a 60 and an 80 the 60 has a Cabin the owner years back put on it and brought in electricity 3/4 of a mile to it as he had a generator at first. But I would not live there all the time as the roads are seasonal and last winter tree were down along the main (but seasonal road) and the one road south of that has been close which in my 29 years owning my property it is the first time!!! The Up is Nice but to far as you get older 3.25 hours one way is a long enough drive now for me! But we all have Different Reasons what we Pick. My choice is because I am familar with where my property is and what is near by as to stuff needed to enhance my hunting and my property. My friend that owns the property next to me is now retired and lives down the street with access to Higgins Lake... The Hunting is good and bad though as the DNR / NRC has made changes that have really effect deer numbers over the years like the High Number of Antlerless permits when You Could Noyt Get one to you could buy 6 in a year OTC! And that Took way too many deer and we were just recovering when we became a CWD Core Zone County! Yet no CWD was found in any deer that has been tested So Far!!!!!
Newaygo1


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I like solitude and BIG country. Anything on the western end of the UP. Kewanaw appeals to me. I don't need a big buck behind every tree I like hunting for one.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

The properties surrounding Wild Things land in Dickinson county. He has his land covered very well already and will push a few my way.


----------



## Ford 800 (Jan 5, 2010)

Manistee County: 
Huge tracts of both public and private land (though sand country in central and northern portion bite), deer restriction on antler points, trophy bear,Wild Turkey, steelhead, salmon, perch, walleye, beautiful trout streams, Big Manistee, etc. 
If I didn’t grow up there, though I might second thoughts. LOL. 
Otherwise, Western UP.


----------



## Ford 800 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wild Thing - do you have a pond too on your property?


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Ford 800 said:


> *Wild Thing - do you have a pond too on your property*?


Yup - It has some cattails around it now but the wildlife don't seem to mind...


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

wpmisport said:


> The properties surrounding Wild Things land in Dickinson county. He has his land covered very well already and will push a few my way.


A lot of truth there wpmisport. The neighbors love me


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

misupercooner said:


> If you could pick an area/county in Northern lower and the UP to live and hunt where would you go? No strings attached no economic impact. Strictly to hunt. If you bought a chunk or used public where would you drop that pin on the map and why?


No hesitation here. It would be, and is, the NW U. P. The topography, certainly not the deer density, is what makes the decision for me. Runner up is the N. W. NLP where I've only been through once. YMMV.


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

waxico said:


> Hi Brian. I'm a nobody believer.
> Please help me with something, referencing turning the other cheek: how do we reconcile dealing with evil, since good follows the rules, and there are no rules followed by evil? Because I see a lot of evil winning lately by cheating....is this God's plan playing out?....


Not so much as God’s plan as free will in my opinion.


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

Ranger Ray said:


> Wolverine, Indian River, Vanderbilt, Onaway area. Somewhere around there.


I love that area.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ranger Ray said:


> Wolverine, Indian River, Vanderbilt, Onaway area. Somewhere around there.


 When I drive up 75 thru that area I always think that it’s a beautiful area, Wouldn’t mind spending a few days there sometime.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Onaway Area. Five major rivers. Sturgeon, Pigeon, Rainy, Black and Ocqueoc. 3 major Lakes Black, Burt and Mullet. Close to Huron, Michigan and Superior. The PRCSF and it Elk. Wildest part of the Lower Peninsula. 45 min to Petosky 1 1/2 drive to Seney. 3 1/2 from metro Detroit. People are very nice up there. Small town. I also like Ontonogon.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

6thMichCav said:


> I’d like to own the median on I-131 from the Indiana border to the Bridge; but I don’t think the state is interested in my $20 offer...


Quite a few nice small stretches of unmolested trout water along that highway, and most likely home to more than a few wily older bucks during hunting season. 

Bump it to $30 to see if they'll bite!


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Lund Explorer said:


> Quite a few nice small stretches of unmolested trout water along that highway, and most likely home to more than a few wily older bucks during hunting season.
> 
> Bump it to $30 to see if they'll bite!


I've longingly looked at some fine brookie water between the thoroughfares as I've headed to my destinations, but what really has had my interest are the prime stands of unmolested mushroom trees.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Osceola said:


> I think you guys have forgotten, the original poster asked about the northern lower and UP. Southern counties were not an option.


Than I’m not playing! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

FullQuiver said:


> If they're doing it right, well they are.. BTW I'm one of those, just thought I'd throw that out there..


Me too !! I love letting GOD guide my steps through life !!
" FOR THE STEPS OF A RIGHTEOUS MAN ARE LAYED OUT BEFORE THE LORD " .. Psalm 37:23(?)


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

trucker3573 said:


> Actually I know Christians are no different than any other. Everyone is a sinner they just have faith that believing will lead to an afterlife. I actually wish I could be that convinced.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are absolutely correct..
And there are the Christians : BY YOUR WORKS YOU SHALL BE KNOWN !!!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

HuronView said:


> I'm hoping my wife's current commitment to our shared Houghton County dream holds for the next 5 years. Once she has "her" house built, I'm there to stay.
> 
> As of now, I can't think of any place I'd rather have land than right where we are. We have some untidy neighbors to the south that own ten acres. I'd love if they'd sell it to us, but I can't see it from where we plan to build our house...and if there ever was a do-as-you-do area, it's central Houghton County.
> 
> I live in Ohio, because this is where the Air Force has me, and I only wish I had access to a lease! The public land that the base allows hunting on is tough for sure. I could see myself doing something similar to you, but I just don't have the time or the connections to get something organized. Finding a few nice fellas to split a lease with here in Ohio would be great now, and even after we make the move to the UP, just to keep the hunting varied and interesting.


Put that uniform on and go knock on some doors.....Youll get a new place IM pretty sure. 
Thanks for your service


----------



## ARROWPORT (Feb 24, 2017)

sniper said:


> What township in Hillsdale Arrow?? I think we’re in the same boat if I could buy a couple more chunks of land off my neighbors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


 I'm in Amboy West. 80 acre farm. lots of work over the years. I'd live there if I could find a good Job for the misses and I! Where you at Sniper?


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Always heard about Jackson and Washtenaw counties but I will stick with home grounds. St. Clair County middle of Detroit Edison Property Greenwood TWP!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I am not really sure. Probably somewhere in the HNF. Maybe the U.P. but I don't have any place that jumps out at me up there. 

I like to actually HUNT. Like big woods, the deer have the advantage type hunt. Figure them out and try to tackle as much luck as I can. 

I don't mind "huntin" down south on farm land to thin the heard. But it isn't nearly as enjoyable on the soul cleansing level. I enjoy seeing bigger bucks and more deer, I enjoy filling the freezer and I enjoy the people and opportunity. But it isn't as fun when you have a small tract of cover around AG. It isn't too hard to figure out where to be. That isn't my cup of tea if I had to pick ONE spot.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

ARROWPORT said:


> I'm in Amboy West. 80 acre farm. lots of work over the years. I'd live there if I could find a good Job for the misses and I! Where you at Sniper?


Your dam near a buckeye! Lol. You got some nice deer down there. I have a co worker that has 25 acres down there. 
I’m in Wheatland Twp/North Adam’s area. Few miles north of you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

misupercooner said:


> If you could pick an area/county in Northern lower and the UP to live and hunt where would you go? No strings attached no economic impact. Strictly to hunt. If you bought a chunk or used public where would you drop that pin on the map and why?


I don't know.....

Those "sweet spots" of the past have changed.

But an example would be diverse. And certainly contain an extended cedar bottom.

The public site that comes to mind is not like it was years ago , yet is an example.
Riverine. Lots of (many acres)second growth browse and cover on the higher ground side of the river.
A great crossing into the cedars on the other side and a diverse ridge beyond deer use after crossing , if the cedars were not their goal. Lots of ways to get below the weather there. And to a point , below too much hunting pressure.
Enough hardwood in varied stages allowing mast on the odd years , with enough small saplings to browse as ground rises above the cedars.

Open areas allow sunlight. And the ever desired edges.
That site is West of Lake county.

Only hunter numbers offset the hunting. But boy do they.
Those lonely places I hunted in the U.P. were mostly outside the banana belt. And deer numbers quite low. The experience was great as far as solitude. Something all hunters should experience , at least for a hunt. And the potential for bucks to get some age on them quite real. Barring the reality of too hard a winter's crap shoot effect on age classes.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Ieatshrooms said:


> It's actually very simple...there is no such thing as evil.
> 
> https://slate.com/technology/2011/09/does-evil-exist-neuroscientists-say-no.html
> 
> Anyway, as far as hunting land, I would take any place in SLP. The micromanagement to me is far more important than which region or county you are in. One section might be terrible hunting due to neighbors and lack of cover, where it could be lights out hunting just 4 miles away.


I gotta admit, in the beginning I thought that article was a steaming pile of schitt. But as I read, it got a little better and it ended up being a great read. It makes a lot of sense, but I tend to agree with the author that it is mostly semantics. 

Thank you for posting that.


----------



## ARROWPORT (Feb 24, 2017)

sniper said:


> Your dam near a buckeye! Lol. You got some nice deer down there. I have a co worker that has 25 acres down there.
> I’m in Wheatland Twp/North Adam’s area. Few miles north of you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


 You're Damn right! especially after UofM canceled that game!!(LOL) My neighbor across the street has tracked game into Ohio, that's how close I am. There's monsters all over this county... I still haven't run into one yet but I'm stackin them pretty good the last few years. Cheers!!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Waif said:


> I don't know.....
> 
> Those "sweet spots" of the past have changed.
> 
> ...


I love big woods hunting for the same reason. I always have said the same thing about the HNF, which is where most of my experience is, but it is in the same ballpark in that regard. 

More bucks die of old age in those areas than from people. The cover in some areas, and some of those areas are large and seriously impossible to hunt. The terrain is another thing that keeps people out of a lot of areas, at least in any real numbers. Food is literally every where and they can just wonder through life with no real reason. It isn't like hunting other places where you can pretty easily identify probable bedding and feeding areas and hunt those. It is far more luck than anything. You are a speck of sand on the beach hunting in those conditions.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

jiggin is livin said:


> I gotta admit, in the beginning I thought that article was a steaming pile of schitt. But as I read, it got a little better and it ended up being a great read. It makes a lot of sense, but I tend to agree with the author that it is mostly semantics.
> 
> Thank you for posting that.


It is certainly an enthralling topic. I was being sarcastic when I said "It's simple". Its probably the most complicated matter on earth to decipher, as the author correctly (IMO) ties the existence of evil to the existence of free will. I'm surprised someone actually had the patience to read all that ha!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

jiggin is livin said:


> I love big woods hunting for the same reason. I always have said the same thing about the HNF, which is where most of my experience is, but it is in the same ballpark in that regard.
> 
> More bucks die of old age in those areas than from people. The cover in some areas, and some of those areas are large and seriously impossible to hunt. The terrain is another thing that keeps people out of a lot of areas, at least in any real numbers. Food is literally every where and they can just wonder through life with no real reason. It isn't like hunting other places where you can pretty easily identify probable bedding and feeding areas and hunt those. It is far more luck than anything. You are a speck of sand on the beach hunting in those conditions.


Luck?

One major ridge ran for miles in U.P. swamp. Obviously it had a faint foot path on it.
A friend scored a brute with his recurve in a saddle crossing the ridge about a year earlier.
The second week Of Nov. four of us were tent camped near one end. Don't recall anyone having seen a deer yet.
Another party came in miles down that ridge from the other end.
A guy sat down for a breather and started on his candybar lunch , and a giant buck walked out in front of him crossing the ridge, close....

That other site , opening firearm morning a superb buck left his (my opinion) secure bed on a peninsula on a river bend and ran down the nearest human trail , right up to a hunter walking the trail. Why it didn't stay put in it's bed eludes me.

L.o.l..


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've got a couple areas scoped out that I may move to after retirement (1-5 years) but the last place I'd announce the location would be here.


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

Bucman said:


> Put that uniform on and go knock on some doors.....Youll get a new place IM pretty sure.
> Thanks for your service


I think the Air Force would frown upon me using the uniform as a way to get something, besides free Golden Corral on Veterans Day....murika! 

Still, we're thick as flies down here in Dayton, and while the tax base we provide is certainly welcome, the locals don't take kindly to our kind around here--when it comes to sharing land. I knocked on doors with my kids to get permission to hunt arrowheads, and it was all 'no!'

I even tried Basecamp last year, and paid for a membership. Lesson learned: prepare to commit without putting boots-on-the-ground. Leases here go like hot cakes!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> I've got a couple areas scoped out that I may move to after retirement (1-5 years) but the last place I'd announce the location would be here.


C'mon man , you can share.
Hillsdale will be all sold out by then anyways.
:lol:


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

HuronView said:


> I think the Air Force would frown upon me using the uniform as a way to get something, besides free Golden Corral on Veterans Day....murika!
> 
> Still, we're thick as flies down here in Dayton, and while the tax base we provide is certainly welcome, the locals don't take kindly to our kind around here--when it comes to sharing land. I knocked on doors with my kids to get permission to hunt arrowheads, and it was all 'no!'
> 
> I even tried Basecamp last year, and paid for a membership. Lesson learned: prepare to commit without putting boots-on-the-ground. Leases here go like hot cakes!


Yes sir. When I lived down there over 10yrs ago, all it took was a knock on a farmers door and most would let you hunt. They just wanted the deer gone. 

Now all these morons are paying insane money to go get a crack at one and they all know they can charge whatever they want. It’s wild for sure. I don’t get it, but as they say “A fool and his money are soon parted.”

I prefer to hunt land I pay for every year in taxes, where there are far less people. I’ll find the deer, I just don’t wanna find other hunters in the process.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Waif said:


> C'mon man , you can share.
> Hillsdale will be all sold out by then anyways.
> :lol:


50 miles north of there now, will be farther than that in the future.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> 50 miles north of there now, will be farther than that in the future.


I'm about 160 miles North . 
Not sure how far is too far North. Maybe , , when muskox start getting sighted...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Waif said:


> I'm about 160 miles North .
> Not sure how far is too far North. Maybe , , when muskox start getting sighted...


I was talking with the owner and another coworker the other day , they both talked of being tired of people and that when they retire, they were thinking about going more rural. I am already more rural than they are and looking to go more so. Muskox just might do it.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

FREEPOP said:


> I was talking with the owner and another coworker the other day , they both talked of being tired of people and that when they retire, they were thinking about going more rural. I am already more rural than they are and looking to go more so. Muskox just might do it.


I think a lot of us feel the same. I know I do. I just wonder at what point we realize we are responsible for creating the society that we want to avoid? At some point, if we all move to the middle of nowhere, that is going to be the center of somewhere!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> I was talking with the owner and another coworker the other day , they both talked of being tired of people and that when they retire, they were thinking about going more rural. I am already more rural than they are and looking to go more so. Muskox just might do it.


Knew a guy had it goin on.
Built his own place from railroad box cars.
Fishin /huntin was great.
Had a lil business goin. Some motor fuel he'd get from certain tanker trucks when they somehow had a surplus.
Ran some bait along with it he'd catch himself .Minnows he made cement tanks for aerated with wash machine motors. Razors in the window for a while he got a deal on them to resell, ect..
The kids were running country. That didn't bother him one bit.
But ...Like others have encountered in their lives when they finally get set up in a more remote area , he needed to move closer to medical facilities when his wife got ill as they aged.
She outlived him.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Waif said:


> Knew a guy had it goin on.
> Built his own place from railroad box cars.
> Fishin /huntin was great.
> Had a lil business goin. Some motor fuel he'd get from certain tanker trucks when they somehow had a surplus.
> ...


I see that happening but I hope to get a good 10-15+ years in before the weekly doctor visits.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> I see that happening but I hope to get a good 10-15+ years in before the weekly doctor visits.


A "jumping off" point has some logic to it.
Preferably a quiet elbow room kind of jumping off point.


----------



## CHARLES RONK (Nov 8, 2020)

Brian Berg said:


> I am not afraid to say I'm a Jesus "freaker". It's an evolution from sinful to joyful with thousands of steps in between.


I am not either Brian. I have been a Christian all my life. It is the church that I have problems with. They have lost their way decades ago and are so far off from Christ teachings today it is scary. I quit going to church and started praying for those people.


----------



## CHARLES RONK (Nov 8, 2020)

Osceola said:


> Even though it's become fashionable to bash Christians, I hope religious bigotry is not tolerated on this site. trucker3573's reference to a private college with no religious affiliation further betrays his ignorance.


Hillsdale College is a very religious college. It may not favor any specific denomination, but yes it is very religious. In fact the campus is surrounded by churches.


----------



## CHARLES RONK (Nov 8, 2020)

Y


waxico said:


> Hi Brian. I'm a nobody believer.
> Please help me with something, referencing turning the other cheek: how do we reconcile dealing with evil, since good follows the rules, and there are no rules followed by evil? Because I see a lot of evil winning lately by cheating....is this God's plan playing out?....


You could also ask how does all who pick up the sword shall parish by the sword fits in with the NRA and Conservative values, or how do they address Proverbs 22:16 which is a direct rebuking of trickle down economics. Heck Jesus himself called the merchants in front of the temple theives or robbers depending on the translation. You could literally go on and on. The fact is the Church today is so far off from Christ teachings it is insane. Maybe that is why he warns us the First shall be last and the Last shall be First.


----------



## CHARLES RONK (Nov 8, 2020)

Brian Berg said:


> I had little faith before i got saved. God showed up in such a huge, undeniable way, that it left no doubt He was there. All i had to do was ask for help. He makes us take the first step. Everyone has a different level of faith. Mine just received an injection of adrenaline.


Passion is a good thing.


----------



## CHARLES RONK (Nov 8, 2020)

jiggin is livin said:


> I am not really sure. Probably somewhere in the HNF. Maybe the U.P. but I don't have any place that jumps out at me up there.
> 
> I like to actually HUNT. Like big woods, the deer have the advantage type hunt. Figure them out and try to tackle as much luck as I can.
> 
> I don't mind "huntin" down south on farm land to thin the heard. But it isn't nearly as enjoyable on the soul cleansing level. I enjoy seeing bigger bucks and more deer, I enjoy filling the freezer and I enjoy the people and opportunity. But it isn't as fun when you have a small tract of cover around AG. It isn't too hard to figure out where to be. That isn't my cup of tea if I had to pick ONE spot.


I went to a deer camp along the ford river in the UP. We hunted paper company land open to public hunting. Seems that is the kind of land you are looking for. Somewhere that you can walk for hours and not cross another hunters tracks in the snow. Loved it. It also had a cook and a beer tap on the kitchen sink that was really nice. Lol


----------



## CHARLES RONK (Nov 8, 2020)

HuronView said:


> I think the Air Force would frown upon me using the uniform as a way to get something, besides free Golden Corral on Veterans Day....murika!
> 
> Still, we're thick as flies down here in Dayton, and while the tax base we provide is certainly welcome, the locals don't take kindly to our kind around here--when it comes to sharing land. I knocked on doors with my kids to get permission to hunt arrowheads, and it was all 'no!'
> 
> I even tried Basecamp last year, and paid for a membership. Lesson learned: prepare to commit without putting boots-on-the-ground. Leases here go like hot cakes!


I work for the USDA in Hillsdale County. I could get permission to hunt so much land it would make people sick, but I am not allowed because of a potential conflict of interest. Funny how that applies to me yet some of our congressional leaders can be involved in blatant insider trading deals and that is fine. Lol


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

CHARLES RONK said:


> Passion is a good thing.


I like to call it zeal. 

As for churches, try a different one. They all have their own "personality". I had to try a couple of them before I found the one I'm at now.


----------

